# Newbie question



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Do all compound bows have an adjustable draw length? I am considering trying bow hunting on my lease, and if I do, I will buy a used bow. I don't want to get stuck with one that doesn't fit my frame.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

No........ very few have an adjustable draw length...

Go to a reliable shop.. get measured...... get one there or start shopping online.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

elpistolero45 said:


> No........ very few have an adjustable draw length...
> 
> Go to a reliable shop.. get measured...... get one there or start shopping online.


X2

Once you know your draw length there is nothing wrong with a used bow. Some people must have latest and greatest and last years models are still great IMO. I bought a couple of great Mathews off eBay before. A pro shop is your best bet to deal with after you have a bow if you don't buy from them to start with. Arrow spine and length are important to match your bow. No insult intended for the big box stores, but they may be manned by employees with little knowledge compared to a true bow shop.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm glad I asked. Thanks very much for the input! I will defintely go through an independent archery shop and do it right when the time comes.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Bowtec and Diamond bows do...simple module does it.

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

many bows do have adjustable draw lengths of an inch or two. That being said, not all bows are the same, and you need to find one that fits you and feels good to you. You should really shoot a few and then decide.

Having good equipment will drasticly improve your progress, and increase your enjoyment of the sport.

I agree with what is said above about the bowshops. The big chains are good if you already know what you want and how to use it. If you need expert advice....go to the experts.


----------

